# Hogan's Casting Redux



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Okay, this is NOT about my slingshot -- you have all heard enough about that one!

This is a plug for Hogan's Casting. Flatband's slingshots from them yesterday were just perfect, weren't they?
Well, I got something in the mail yesterday, too. I liked the bronze casting they did for me so much, I asked them to do another in black aluminum. And here's what they did:










Gary is right. Hogan Castings rocks!


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

very cool...great looking fork.


----------



## Skit Slunga (Apr 14, 2010)

now that.looks.Very.Ninja!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Skit Slunga said:


> now that.looks.Very.Ninja!


Exactly, Skit. I'm calling it my "Black-Alley" slingshot







(get it?)


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Oh Wow,they can do wooden repro's too! That came out great Bill! I wonder about Epoxy resin frames? I'm thinking a Boler repro in Aluminum (Black). Now that would be something. The Boler was one of my favorites and some of it's features were incorporated into my Ergo design. Go Hogan and Sons! Flatband


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Gary, I looked it up and wanted to post a couple of pics:

















I think that would be awesome!

Tell me, how is the Boler to shoot with?


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I have both left and right hand Bolers. I don't think that the orginal patent mentions band type, but I think that they were originally a flat band slingshots from one of the old ads I saw. At any rate they shoot great with flat bands. They are heavy slingshots being made of solid resin. Here is a link for the original patent info. - Tex
http://www.google.com/patents?id=frhiAAAAEBAJ&pg=PA1&dq=3,


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Cast in aluminum they would be light slingshots, do you think that would be an improvement, Tex?


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Everone just got back from a few day on holiday. Does not matter what the slingshot is made from we can cast you a first class repo of it in what ever metal you wish. we will not copey it for enyone els unless you give us the permision to do so.
I have been trying to bild up a stock of vintage models and will be bringing them out when the web site is up and running.Did a good job for Dayhiker so lets help you ??
all the best 
and keep hunting
HOGANCASTINGS


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow, the ergonomics look exactly like The Core or The Heretic.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Tex
Would you be so kind as to lone US the LEFT and RIGHT hand BOLERS you own so we can take a copey from them?
For your part in this project we will cast for you 2 x BOLERS in what ever metal you like from our range.The original Bolers will be returned to you with the cast REPOS hope you are willing to help in this progect.THANKYOU FROM ALL @ HOGAN CASTINGS UK (Pete)


----------

